
Ask HN: Is the P2P revolution here already? - npguy
Bitcoin, Ethereum, Blockchain and all the hype.. is the P2P revolution happening?
======
vinchuco
No offense, I find this question akin to "will the world end in xxxx?" [1].
There is clear widespread use, and early miners with big fortunes. There is
also uncertainty and risk. What do you mean by revolution? How do you
determine when the world ends? If you had a testable metric, you would have an
answer (and if you could forego speculation, you'd be playing the market).

[1]
[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/List_of_dates_predicted_for_ap...](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/List_of_dates_predicted_for_apocalyptic_events)

